# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  Vissim

## Automatoss

Καλημερα ασχολειται κανεις με το vissim? Ηθελα να ρωτήσω αν γνωριζει πως να υλοποιησω καποια κυκλωματα. PWM PAM KAI PPM. Ευχαριστω.

----------

